# Best Place for Selling Used Phone?



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm considering selling my TBolt and upgrading to the Nexus. Does anybody know of good places to sell used phones (other than the obvious: eBay and Craigslist)? I've looked into Swappa.com but I don't know much about it. Any suggestions?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Those are the best places afaik. Especially swappa since the esn can be verified as clean.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Your going to get the most out of it on craigslist or ebay. Swappa offered like 120 bucks for my phone and its literally brand new no scratches, perfect shape. I could sell it on craigslist for 200 or more


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Craigslist

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Craigslist would be my choice. I sold a like new Inspire on there locally for $250 a month ago and it only took 3 days.


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

i love swappa, its way better then those other places. you can sell the device for whatever you want, they do not tell you what to sell your device at. And its just to sell cell phones and tablets so swappa makes it easy to make a listing, because it gives you options to fill out that are phone specific.

ive used swappa numerous times and have had no problems whats so ever.

And its the buyers not the sellers task to make sure the esn is clean. so do not blame a website run by one guy to make sure someone elses phones is clean. its takes 2 seconds ton Verizon website to figure out if its clean or not. and the Verizon website even tells you what phone the esn number is for as another double checker.


----------



## rnot (Aug 19, 2011)

I would say Craigslist or Swappa. I bought my original Eris off Craigslist, and then sold it to get the TB on Swappa. Both have a decent amount of buyers. I think Craigslist will pay more, but it's a little more risky, then again you're the one selling so it doesn't matter if ESN is verified clean or not.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Your going to get the most out of it on craigslist or ebay. Swappa offered like 120 bucks for my phone and its literally brand new no scratches, perfect shape. I could sell it on craigslist for 200 or more


I think you're confused. You set your price on swappa.


----------



## turbonegro32 (Aug 9, 2011)

has anyone had good luck selling their thunderbolt


----------

